# High risk OB coding



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone have links that they are willing to share regarding coding for high risk OB care when the delivery itself is uneventful?  I have a physician who thinks all high risk OB's should be coded with modifier -22 at the time of delivery.  It is my understanding that modifier -22 applies to the delivery only.  Any links or suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## jonvieve (Aug 5, 2009)

If the patient is seen for a visit that is not included in routine antepartum care the service should be charged as an E/M with the proper dx indicating the complication and modifier -24 or -25 depending on diagnosis.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree.  But he is adamant that I am incorrect.  I need to find something in writing.  You know how that goes...


----------



## jwasik (Oct 9, 2009)

My question to this would be, is the patient being high risk enough to add a 22 modifier.  Is there additional documentation to justify the 22?

Johann


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 9, 2009)

Not in the delivery notes.  He may or may not state the patient had pre-eclampsia or gestational diabetes, etc.  But that does not necessarily make the delivery itself worthy of modifier -22.


----------

